# Springtails not thriving and mold



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

I’ve had my 24x18x18 vivarium for 2 years now with my azureus. I’ve seeded the vivarium with springtails three times now and when I check under the leaf litter, I never see them. The dwarf whites seem to be doing okay. I’ve also noticed a decent amount of mold in the leaf litter. Photos below.

I’m trying to keep the humidity on the lower side because of the mold but it hasn’t been helping. My humidity is probably in the 70%s (top of vivarium and leaf litter dries out between misting). Temps around 68-75. Substrate is ABG. I add new leaf litter frequently.

Any thoughts on why the springtails aren’t thriving? Is the mold concerning/tips for controlling it?

Thank you!


----------



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Forgot to mention substrate is ABG.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Could be getting eaten. I continually replenish all tanks with spring tails, probably once a month if I remember. This is done passively by just feeding the frogs.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I do as Chris S does, too. I don't typically see springs in the vivs. There could be predatory flatworms in your viv, especially if you added any plants without a bleach dip (that's the only time I ever had them), and if there are there isn't anything to be done about it. 

No big deal since your frogs don't need springs to thrive.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Likewise, I don't usually see springtails out and about in my tanks, except for one of my 20 gals that only has a single frog in it. I usually seed once a month.


----------



## jash3 (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! I have a springtails culture so I will just seed more often.

Is this mold normal?


----------



## (sic) (Mar 29, 2016)

jash3 said:


> Thanks, everyone! I have a springtails culture so I will just seed more often.
> 
> Is this mold normal?


I would have to say yes, mold and fungi are a natural and anywhere we have 17% or more moisture you will find both. Springtails eat mold and fungi the springs poop is like worm casting, it becomes soil plants break down into loam threw digestion. I'd say it's all part if the "bioactive" aspect.


----------

